# Verdict? Premium Package Audio



## AZ_M3 (May 25, 2017)

Hi all,

I didn't see any threads on this yet so figured I'd ask, do we have any owner reports on the quality of the Premium audio system?

As a reminder Tesla states: "Premium audio system with more power, tweeters, surround speakers and subwoofer"

Obviously that's pretty broad. Do we have any more specifics yet? I also realize this can be very subjective and tough to really describe but as someone that loves a good system and will be getting the Premium package I'd be satisfied to hear that there are some happy campers out there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

AZ_M3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I didn't see any threads on this yet so figured I'd ask, do we have any owner reports on the quality of the Premium audio system?
> 
> ...


Well unfortunately there is nothing to compare it against as there are no known standard configurations (though a few odd window stickers leaving out the premium upgrades) in any event no real user feedback to date beyond "its great" and "game changer". We're still likely 4-6 weeks away from real user feedback.


----------



## AZ_M3 (May 25, 2017)

Gotcha, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

AZ_M3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I didn't see any threads on this yet so figured I'd ask, do we have any owner reports on the quality of the Premium audio system?
> 
> ...


In case it helps, there is a noticeable difference on the MS/MX base and premium audio package. I have the base audio package on my MS, and it is better than any car I have ever owned, but probably not up to the fancy high-end Harman Kardan type packages available on high end vehicles. I got a Tesla loaner last time I was in for service that had the premium sound package, and it was noticeably better. A lot more clear, better bass, more well rounded sound. Would I pay $2,500 for it on an MS? No. But I'll take it in the M3 premium package.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm very worried that we won't have a clear answer to this, or the two options won't be available at showrooms for us to hear for ourselves, before it's time for many of us to place our orders.

I have paid for premium Harman Kardon audio on my last three Minis and BMW, but it seems like the more recent generations aren't quite as significantly better from the base audio as it used to be. But it could be a whole different story with Tesla. I'm still not sold on many of the things in the PUP, but I really wish I saw several good comparison reviews before I decide to go with early production or wait for standard.
Of course, we still don't even know what the standard seat materials are yet. The problem with audio is it can't be demonstrated with just a photo.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I'm very worried that we won't have a clear answer to this, or the two options won't be available at showrooms for us to hear for ourselves, before it's time for many of us to place our orders.
> 
> I have paid for premium Harman Kardon audio on my last three Minis and BMW, but it seems like the more recent generations aren't quite as significantly better from the base audio as it used to be. But it could be a whole different story with Tesla. I'm still not sold on many of the things in the PUP, but I really wish I saw several good comparison reviews before I decide to go with early production or wait for standard.
> Of course, we still don't even know what the standard seat materials are yet. The problem with audio is it can't be demonstrated with just a photo.


From my perspective I want PUP all the way and upgraded audio is the surprise nice to have I wasn't expecting.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> From my perspective I want PUP all the way and upgraded audio is the surprise nice to have I wasn't expecting.


Totally agree. PUP seems like a good buy even without an audio upgrade. Seats alone can run up the bill considerably without all the other stuff.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

BobLoblaw said:


> Totally agree. PUP seems like a good buy even without an audio upgrade. Seats alone can run up the bill considerably without all the other stuff.


I agree. I could hold off on audio if it was separate but I can't pass on everything I have in bold below.

Upgraded interior with additional features and premium materials.

*Premium heated seating and cabin materials throughout, including open pore wood décor and two rear USBs*
*12-way, power adjustable front seats, steering column and side mirrors, with custom driver profiles*
Premium audio system with more power, tweeters, surround speakers and subwoofer
*Tinted glass roof with ultraviolet and infrared protection*
*Auto dimming, power folding, heated side mirrors*
LED fog lamps
*Center console with covered storage and docking for two smartphones*


----------

